# Pictures to share!



## secuono (Mar 21, 2012)

Hopefully by now, everyone on the interwebs knows me as the lady who takes billions of pictures and loves to share them! Tehehe. 

Hope you guys like em.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Mar 21, 2012)

Love the pictures!  Thanks for sharing!
I love your english bulldog. So adorable! 
Is your ducks leg band tight? It may just be the picture. Just thought I would let you know.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 21, 2012)

love the pics thanks for sharing


----------



## secuono (Mar 22, 2012)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Love the pictures!  Thanks for sharing!
> I love your english bulldog. So adorable!
> Is your ducks leg band tight? It may just be the picture. Just thought I would let you know.


No, I put it on about 2-3wks ago and she is about 1.5 years old. Had to find a way to tell her apart from the meat girls, didn't want to eat/trade her by accident. You can see that it's about 1-2cm sticking out and it's just electrical tape. She stopped growing a long time ago.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 22, 2012)

I want your doberman!
Great pics.


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 23, 2012)

Great pics! I love your fish tank, I can't get any plants to grow in mine ever since we got new windows. Im guessing the windows arn't letting any UV rays in.


----------



## secuono (Mar 24, 2012)

Yea, most glass won't let in the right light, that's why glass tops aren't the best idea w/o enough power in the lights. 
I love plants, even my Mbuna Cichlid tank is planted! Everyone said they would eat them, but mine grew up with the plants and they are fed a lot and a good mixed diet that they ignore them completely. 
I'll post the 110 tall tomorrow. It's a tall tank, and they also said my Cichlids wouldn't use that space, but again, mine do. All about conditioning!


My other Ewe had twins, both boys. One is white and the other is black w/white markings. We are keeping the black w/white from this ewe. The only girl from my 1st ewe we are also keeping. =p

I was able to sell 5 chicks, 3 rabbits and one rooster. So I got myself a little "good job" gift. The buff Silkie.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 25, 2012)

What a beautiful dobie you have. It looks a little unsure of your pup.  Great pictures, thank you for sharing.


----------



## secuono (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, he's not fond of _anything_ touching him. We got a dog door installed and he's having such a hard time accepting the moving and touching him parts of it. Lol.


----------



## idy (Mar 26, 2012)

*cuteness*


----------

